# Elinchrom vs Bowens



## shmuel (Nov 4, 2012)

Dear professionals, can you say me which of these compact flashes is better and reliable for studio (portrait, subjects, etc):



*Elinchrom  BRX 500* -  _ELINCHROM - PDF Viewer_ 
*Bowens Gemini 500 Pro* - _http://www.bowensdirect.com/index.php/downloads/dl/file/id/16/gemini_r_and_pro_user_guide.pdf
_ 

And  what about *Multiblitz Profilux 500*  (_http://multiblitzusa.com/template/downloads/manuals/ProfiluxPlusQuickGuideEN.pdf_)  and *Multiblitz Profilux Plus 400*  (_http://multiblitzusa.com/template/downloads/manuals/ProfiluxQuickstartGuideEN.pdf_)


P.S. my camera - NikonD300s, my studio - 30m[SUP]2[/SUP]


----------



## tirediron (Nov 4, 2012)

*Moving to the Lighting Forum.*


----------



## tirediron (Nov 4, 2012)

The Bowens and Elinchrom are very closely matched in terms of quality and features.  I would suggest basing the decision on cost, and cost & availability of spares & modifiers.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Nov 5, 2012)

Elinchrom and Bowens.  

Back the truck up for the spam.


----------



## gsgary (Nov 5, 2012)

Both as good as each other but you can get more light modifers and cheaper for Bowens


----------



## shmuel (Nov 5, 2012)

Many thanks for advice !!!


----------

